# Lederer Skillen - Material Liste



## Schinderhannes77 (1. August 2007)

Hi,

hat jemand eine Liste wieviele Mats und welche man braucht um Lederverarbeitung von 0-350 zu bekommen??

für Schneider und Alchie gibt es sowas auch, hab für Lederer bisher nichts gefunden.

Ein SKilling Guide wäre auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Isegrim (1. August 2007)

Kann dir „nur“ einen englischen anbieten, aber die blasc-Suche läßt sich ja mit englischen Gegenstandsnamen füttern.

http://www.almostgaming.com/wowguides/wow-...erworking-guide


----------

